# CM Punk MMA Thread



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

I'm hoping beyond hope that Punk has at least gotten better with his striking or whatever this is.









I really don't want to see that shit again.

I hope CM Punk can prove me wrong.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Don't die on me, CM Punk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah. Wow. Can’t wait.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Will he fight his wife cause that's the only person he could beat in UFC, plus it would make for good PPV buys.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Nah I can’t even stop. This loser got super man punched for Christ’s sake. Just give it up and goto NJPW or something. God I’m so tired of hearing his name. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

He's probably there because even though he was murdered by Gall, he still would most likely be a decent draw. They also should make sure they give him a better opponent, one that maybe is as much of an amateur as he is, instead of a much younger up and coming prospect like Gall. At least with this, you'll end up with a better fight instead of a mauling.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

I basically read that as "If I put him in the ring again it'll make me a ton of money" :lol Hopefully Punk doesn't embarrass himself again.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

He really needs to pack it in as far as MMA goes. I don't think he's ever really gonna be good at it honestly.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

At least the thread will be amusing when the self entitled whiny little brat get his ass kicked again.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Just go write another comic book or something. He's too old to get started in MMA... I guess if he gets paid well it doesn't matter, but he looked like a fool in his first fight.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

I'm not a Punk fan and the above poster made me laugh too hard to even make a snide remark about this so I'll just say good for him, it seems like that's what he wants. Happiness is what happiness is.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

So if/when Punk gets destroyed again, does he finally give up and return to wrestling?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2017)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

I will support him but i got to admit the last fight really left no room for another fight.
Let's see.

UFC desperately need drwaing cards with Ronda gone, Conor not figting, No GSP and Jones suspended. That's why Dana White also wants Brock back


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

The lolz that will be had if he somehow miraculously wins, but that's unlikely. Hopefully he goes to NJ or ROH after he gets his ass kicked again.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

He should have been dumped and sent down to the minor leagues. He's bum level, just an absolute bum of a fighter who has no business being in the UFC.


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Good luck to him,

Least Dana knows what level of opponent he has to find now,

Its easy to say Punk should go fight in the minor leagues,
But with so much money on the table,
UFC would be mad to let him go fight somewhere else.

If only their was a product that had pre determined outcomes in its combative bouts,
So you could build up your biggest draws instead of having them lose before they even get started....

UFC finally realizing what Pro Wrestling realized over a hundred years ago,
its not always the competition people are interested in,
its the people competing that is the interesting part to the masses.

Punk winning a fight would be such a great success story for the UFC,
they really need to just throw some old bar fighting drunk in their for Punk to choke out,
UFC purists will hate it,
but it would draw some seriously great media attention to the sport.

Yes it would undermine the UFC a little,
but at least they could then stretch that payday out for a third fight.

You gotta work that casual audience UFC,
because that is where the serious $$$ is at,
just ask a certain Irishman and American Boxing champion.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

I dont think he has improved to the point of fighting in the UFC. Maybe in something like Bellator. Plus age is really not on his side, he will be 50 and fragile by the time he is good enough. I know he loves to do this but does he really want to make a fool of himself again. More people were mocking and looking down on him than actually commending him for trying.

Dont know how good of a wrestler he is now and how rusty he has become. He wont be the best anymore in NJPW and ROH especially when guys like Naito, Okada, and Omega are in their primes. And he doesnt want to go back to E. There really isnt much room for him to go.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



Flair Flop said:


> At least the thread will be amusing when the self entitled whiny little brat get his ass kicked again.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



Dr. Middy said:


> He's probably there because even though he was murdered by Gall, he still would most likely be a decent draw. They also should make sure they give him a better opponent, one that maybe is as much of an amateur as he is, instead of a much younger up and coming prospect like Gall. At least with this, you'll end up with a better fight instead of a mauling.


There's no way. I'm not exaggerating or trying to be mean, a high schooler would maul him.

This sincerely comes off like it's Punk's make-a-wish or something.



Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> I dont think he has improved to the point of fighting in the UFC. Maybe in something like Bellator. Plus age is really not on his side, he will be 50 and fragile by the time he is good enough. I know he loves to do this but does he really want to make a fool of himself again. More people were mocking and looking down on him than actually commending him for trying.
> 
> Dont know how good of a wrestler he is now and how rusty he has become. He wont be the best anymore in NJPW and ROH especially when guys like Naito, Okada, and Omega are in their primes. And he doesnt want to go back to E. There really isnt much room for him to go.


Bellator have amateur dark matches on the prelims and he could have a shot against another 0-1 guy that's also 40 (hint: they don't exist) 

Problem is you can't put a draw on a non-televised match.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Please no. I don't want Punk to embarrass himself even further. I would prefer he come back to wrestling and help Ring of Honor grow as a company.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Literally jsut comes down to who UFC gives him, if they give him anyone one the roster, Punk get's smashed. They'd have to bring in an amateur who's been training the same amount of time


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

*He should. You don't have a dream and then lose the first contest and give up on it. that's what losers do. *


----------



## Zerato (Jan 16, 2018)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

I miss the times when everyone was posting how they would also step in the UFC if it resulted in them getting mauled for 500k. It's like how everyone is a tough guy nowadays. People love to talk about things when they know they'll never have to back their talk. There's easier ways to make money where you don't end up getting beat or embarrassed therefore you can at least conclude he really wants to do this.

I'm on the same boat as McGregor fair play to him for having the balls to step in the ring. UFC were always gonna win with his first opponent. Whether Punk won or got destroyed people were always gonna tune in regardless. Now it gets tricky if you actually plan on extending the partnership and not cashing in on two fights and calling it a day. If the opponent is on a similar level and Punk wins then you could say there could be continuity and future for a third fight.

As Dominick Cruz said Punk is a genius to be able to sell this idea to the UFC. People kept saying how he should start from the bottom and work his way to the top. That stuff go out the window when you're already a relatively popular person and the biggest fighting promoter is ready to put you out there. It's so easy to talk on the sidelines of what's correct. If UFC were a proper fighting company they wouldn't have allowed him to fight. They're not. Making money is their main priority. Is CM Punk really the fool here when he knows that if he does enough and manages to fullfill his 3 match contract he'll end up making a fuck ton of money?

He should do his 3 matches. Get the fighting of his system and return to wrestling. At least that's what I hope he'll end up doing.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

*Insert perfectly ironic .gif*


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Can't wait to see him get beaten up again


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

*I'm glad that CM Punk is no loser and just going to give it up on his first loss in his first match. I still give him his props for being serious about what he wants to achieve. The others would quit like losers. *


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

LOL hey whatever brings in the #BUYS.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Good for Punk. I won't be watching but I hope he does better this time.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Good for him. He most likely loses, but if this is something he really wants to try then quitting after falling hard on the first hurdle shouldn't be an option.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Well, it will delay the needless speculation of him coming back to wrestling for awhile.

He'll get destroyed again, I'm sure. It will make UFC some money, I assume and that will be it.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Oh good one Punk, give WWE more reason to make fun of you when you get squashed again.

He really wants to tarnish his legacy and become a joke.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Should be fun for a laugh, I had a chuckle at his embarrassing performance first time. I have nothing against Punk, but he shouldn't be anywhere near MMA.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

He started so late and time is not on his side, he has way too much to learn.

I respect his choice and desire to fight in UFC but he's too green. Still not giving up your dream is respectable.

I hope he does better this time, if he pulls off a win hope he stops there and goes back to wrestling.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

My prediction: KO'ed in the first round by some random dude


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Not against it. I don't think he'll be any good, and his game plan of bum rushing the guy with an awkward stance didn't work against Gall, but no harm in giving another shot for the draw of it. CM Punk did work hard trying to do this, two years training for his debut, and he kept training after that loss, so I respect that.

Been watching UFC since UFC 40. There are many fighters who have had a lot worse showings in the Octagon. Give him another chance, cash in, and when it fails, at least he can say he gave it his best and had every opportunity to try and make something of it. Plus, as a Punk fan, the idea of him somehow landing a Hail Mary punch and winning warms my heart.


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

I've been a Punk fan for 10+ years and the first fight was really hard to watch.
I hope that he can at least show some of his skills this time.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

It shouldn't be sanctioned, it's exploitative, it's dangerous and there's no sporting merit to it. CM Punk isn't a fighter, he will lose and lose royally.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

If there was any question as to whether or not UFC bases their shit on merit as opposed to money/drawing power, this should answer that question.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

_*Look at the people on this thread wanting Punk to quit after losing his first fight. :kobelol*_


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

This continues to be such an embarrassing fiasco for the UFC. All that's left for him is be brutally KO'd and that will reflect brilliantly on them.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

He just wants a better showing I think. He was embarrassed the first time. I think if he had a better showing he would have given it up by now. 

Win or lose he hangs them up afterwards. A win(lol) or respectable showing probably means he heads back to wrestling. If he gets embarrassed again I think it hurts his pro-wrestling marketability. 

He should cut down further - fight at 155er. Gall was much bigger than he was. Or bulk up to cut more. 

Put him on a Ultimate Fighter finale card against one of the show losers.

He'll be 40 yrs old in October - ancient for MMA, but still could get a 5yr deal in pro-wrestling.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

He's tweeted suggesting he'll be fighting at UFC 225 - June 25th in Chicago - and pinned the tweet

https://twitter.com/CMPunk/status/959993897031208960


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

I don't have a clue how the UFC will even attempt to justify this one in promotion. The guy is 0-1-0 FFS. If he actually makes the UFC 225 card then I'll bet that'll piss off a ton of MMA fans.


I wouldn't even be all that surprised if he gets a lukewarm reaction in Chicago. It's not a professional wrestling crowd, and he's had an embarassing showing on his first outing.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Why not Jason David Frank he's the only winnable fight for Punk.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



Stephen90 said:


> Why not Jason David Frank he's the only *winnable* fight for Punk.


Explain.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Should definitely provide some more lulz for WF if he takes another beating.

The chaos that would ensue if he wins though... :side:


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



Nightrow said:


> Explain.


I don't even think he'll beat Jason David Frank but it's more winnable then fighting a full-time fighter.


----------



## B0D2017 (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

What better way to die than in your own hometown


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

So will this be the first time that a 0-1-0 guy faces a 0-1-0 guy on a UFC PPV since Zuffa purchased it?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

... :lol


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

From what I'm reading on Jason David Frank's Wikipedia page, he has 4 victories in amateur MMA and 1 victory in professional MMA if that's what you're referring to.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

well I cant laugh at the guy tbh, he got his ass handed to him and hes getting back on the horse and going for it again rather than just taking the easier way out and going back to what he knows.

fair play is all I can say.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Does no one remember Lesnar's UFC debut? Where he taped out in less time than Punk did? And, then fight later Lesnar became a world champ. So, I'm confused why people are laughing at Punk getting beat in his first professional fight. Good luck to the guy.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Does no one remember Lesnar's UFC debut? Where he taped out in less time than Punk did? And, then fight later Lesnar became a world champ. So, I'm confused why people are laughing at Punk getting beat in his first professional fight. Good luck to the guy.


This is exactly what I was going to mention. Repped :up


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Does no one remember Lesnar's UFC debut? Where he taped out in less time than Punk did? And, then fight later Lesnar became a world champ. So, I'm confused why people are laughing at Punk getting beat in his first professional fight. Good luck to the guy.


The difference is Lesnar was whooping Frank Mir's ass until he made a mistake and got caught in a legbar.

Punk got slaughtered from start to finish once the bell rang.

Not even comparable.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



Nightrow said:


> The difference is Lesnar was whooping Frank Mir's ass until he made a mistake and got caught in a legbar.
> 
> Punk got slaughtered from start to finish once the bell rang.
> 
> Not even comparable.


It's 100% comparable. It was under the same rules and in the same organization. You can completely obliterate someone for 3 rounds straight, but still lose the fight to a "mistake". Had Punk submitted his opponent after getting brutalized you wouldn't be saying the same thing. 

Even worse, Lesnar was an former NCAA wrestling champion who got caught in a submission. Punk was a fake wrestler transitioning to UFC, fighting in his first competitive sport. I think Lensar's defeat is more embarrassing, that he overlooked a submission.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

To everyone talking about Lesnar's UFC debut, that fight wasn't a minute. Also his loss was due to the incompetence of the worst ref in MMA at the time. Brock was killing Mir, Mir was trying to roll away from the punches and Brock hit him in the back of the head. The ref then stood them up and then Brock lost after he got put in a submission. Fast forward to the rematch and Brock bludgeoned the ever loving fuck out of Mir.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Does no one remember Lesnar's UFC debut? Where he taped out in less time than Punk did? And, then fight later Lesnar became a world champ. So, I'm confused why people are laughing at Punk getting beat in his first professional fight. Good luck to the guy.


Let's compare CM Punk with Brock Lesnar

*Brock Lesnar *
Former NCAA Division 1 champion
Had a successful WWE career based mainly on his freakish athletic ability
Was offered a contract in professional football at a low level
Lost his first UFC fight to a former UFC Champion
Was 31 when he had his second UFC fight
Had won other MMA fights in his career

*CM Punk*
No athletic achievements
Had a successful WWE career based mainly on his talents speaking into a microphone
Lost his first UFC fight to a UFC debutant
Will be at least 39 when he has his second fight
Has never won an MMA fight in his life
Used to get tapped out by guys in his local gym

What Brock Lesnar did has _zero_ relevance to what CM Punk will do. If you want to compare CM Punk to someone compare him to someone who started in UFC in their mid 30s, someone who is 39 years old and is 0-1. There isn't anyone.

I'm not shitting on the guy for the sake of it, I love CM Punk, he's probably my favourite wrestler of the last 20 years. There's nobody here who wants CM Punk to win more than I do, but it's straight up delusional to think he will.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



Dr. Middy said:


> He's probably there because even though he was murdered by Gall, he still would most likely be a decent draw. They also should make sure they give him a better opponent, one that maybe is as much of an amateur as he is, instead of a much younger up and coming prospect like Gall. At least with this, you'll end up with a better fight instead of a mauling.


As much of an amateur as punk? There is no one like that in the UFC.



cesaro_ROCKS said:


> It's 100% comparable. It was under the same rules and in the same organization. You can completely obliterate someone for 3 rounds straight, but still lose the fight to a "mistake". Had Punk submitted his opponent after getting brutalized you wouldn't be saying the same thing.
> 
> Even worse, Lesnar was an former NCAA wrestling champion who got caught in a submission. Punk was a fake wrestler transitioning to UFC, fighting in his first competitive sport. I think Lensar's defeat is more embarrassing, that he overlooked a submission.


Punk's loss was one of the worst ways to lose as a fighter. He would have been better off just getting knocked out immediately.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



20LigerZero17 said:


>


When I watched this I was in the forum's chatbox at the time and I said that Punk looked like when you're playing a fighting game and your controller's joystick gets stuck moving forward. I could not understand what the hell he was thinking there.

In any case he's probably getting someone like Mike Jackson, they are both 0-1 and if Punk can't squeak at least a split decision over this dude:










Then I don't know what to say.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> When I watched this I was in the forum's chatbox at the time and I said that Punk looked like when you're playing a fighting game and your controller's joystick gets stuck moving forward. I could not understand what the hell he was thinking there.
> 
> In any case he's probably getting someone like Mike Jackson, they are both 0-1 and if Punk can't squeak at least a split decision over this dude:
> 
> ...


holy shit! They actually brought someone in that he may have a chance against.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961101945363673089


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

when will he ever learn


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

I have no idea how CM Punk would recover if he gets mauled by Mike Jackson. That would be an absolute nightmare.


It's an easier fight, but on that same token he absolutely HAS to win.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

PUNK vs RICOCHET!


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

as much as I commend Punk for trying again (which he definitely deserves credit for) I have a sinking feeling we'll just get more of the same. I hope I'm wrong cause as much as I've soured on the guy lately (will never entirely as he was the catalyst for getting to me into wrestling but admittedly he's certainly incredibly arrogant) I never want to see anyone get embarrassed and it would be even more crushing in his hometown.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

CM Punk vs presumably Michael Jackson Jr.

That is actually hilarious.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

I think Punk should've fought Jackson in the first place, not Gall.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

This is actually happening? I thought Punk said he was done? Oh well, hopefully this fight lasts a bit longer than the last one...


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Boxing 4-0, 4 KO; KB 1-0, 1 KO

Never had a wrestling match. Have competed in BJJ tournaments.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

0-2


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

I didn't think I'd be a purist of any kind about anything in my life, yet here I am disgusted that this is even happening. 



cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Even worse, Lesnar was an former NCAA wrestling champion who got caught in a submission. Punk was a fake wrestler transitioning to UFC, fighting in his first competitive sport. * I think Lensar's defeat is more embarrassing, that he overlooked a submission.*


Not at all. It's easier to understand if you know grappling, but the short of it is they're very different styles that work on completely different things.



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> When I watched this I was in the forum's chatbox at the time and I said that* Punk looked like when you're playing a fighting game and your controller's joystick gets stuck moving forward.* I could not understand what the hell he was thinking there.
> 
> In any case he's probably getting someone like Mike Jackson, they are both 0-1 and if Punk can't squeak at least a split decision over this dude:
> 
> Then I don't know what to say.


:lol

Also, the eye test is not your friend in MMA. There are a few legitimate killers that look like trash cans in this sport.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Is it not curious CM Punk faces "The Truth" Jackson? I mean, both were defeated by Mickey Gall, and both have a 0-1 score. 
If someone goes on bad steps at MMA, he could reconsider return to ROH or going NJPW.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



bradatar said:


> Yeah. Wow. Can’t wait.


 Lol


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



samizayn said:


> I didn't think I'd be a purist of any kind about anything in my life, yet here I am disgusted that this is even happening.



You don't need to be much of a purist to notice how carny this comes across. It would seem ridiculously out of place on a Fight Night card, let alone a PPV...


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



STAY CLASSY said:


> You don't need to be much of a purist to notice how carny this comes across. It would seem ridiculously out of place on a Fight Night card, let alone a PPV...


Well yeah, but I'm a hippy, right? Live and let live because god knows we've seen and will continue to see crazy weird stupid shit happen in this sport.

But I think today I finally put my finger on why this makes me so furious. Everybody involved has managed to spin this into a feel good 'chase your dreams' story, when all it is is cronyism being introduced to a place that is the purest form of meritocracy we can have.

If Punk had gone the proper route and started like the amateur he is - say, like Batista rightly did all those years ago - he could have worked at a goal that would have been difficult but nevertheless reasonable

Instead he's decided that the sweat and tears everybody else puts in to get a chance at the UFC are nothing a trivial technicality. Forget those idiot rubes working hard to get to the highest level, right? Why do that stupid shit when you can cash a big cheque right here right now?

It's disgusting that he can do this and people will still act like he has any kind of respect for the sport. And what's still amazing to me is that people have been so chill about the whole thing. If this was the NBA, FIFA, or literally any other kind of legitimate sports, people would be outraged, and rightly so. This is a farce, and it makes it extremely difficult to support anything about the fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



samizayn said:


> Well yeah, but I'm a hippy, right? Live and let live because god knows we've seen and will continue to see crazy weird stupid shit happen in this sport.
> 
> But I think today I finally put my finger on why this makes me so furious. Everybody involved has managed to spin this into a feel good 'chase your dreams' story, when all it is is cronyism being introduced to a place that is the purest form of meritocracy we can have.
> 
> ...


This is why I changed my stance on who Punk's opponent should be, I said it should be someone on the level of Mike Jackon (who might still wipe the floor with him by the way). He should instead fight Mike Perry or Darren Till. someone who could truly beat him so brutally that it might wake everyone the fuck up from this bullshit most importantly the UFC and they release him. This will never happen, but oh well.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



samizayn said:


> :lol
> 
> Also, the eye test is not your friend in MMA. There are a few legitimate killers that look like trash cans in this sport.


Of course the eye test is not valid, I was being silly. I have to stop my eyes from rolling out of my head at the comments I see about fighters like Sean O'Malley etc. The casual fanbase gives me ebola on a daily basis on social media.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

I hope we get similar fight like his last fight... that was comedy gold.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Some talk recently of Floyd Mayweather Vs. CM Punk in MMA as a warm up before Floyd fights Conor McGregor in MMA.

I don't think this will happen, if Punk won it would wreck Mayweather's chances of a money MMA fight against McGregor, but god damn, I'd be so fucking hyped for this.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



Nothing Finer said:


> Some talk recently of Floyd Mayweather Vs. CM Punk in MMA as a warm up before Floyd fights Conor McGregor in MMA.
> 
> I don't think this will happen, if Punk won it would wreck Mayweather's chances of a money MMA fight against McGregor, but god damn, I'd be so fucking hyped for this.


This is actually fucking hilarious. How many months of grappling training would it take for Mayweather to beat a larger, more experienced guy?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

@A$AP

The time for my vengeance is nigh. Floyd won't be able to hand these torpedoes!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Punk is 40 years old broken body with close to none experience with boxing, Kickboxing, wrestling or BJJ.... Any dude in amateur league will maul him forget about UFC LEVEL 

Even fucking Batista got a bit lucky against a out of shape jabroni for his MMA debut


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

We've got odds, my dudes.



> *When asked to justify the -300 line for Punk -- real name Phil Brooks — the penny pinchers at BetDSI told Bloody Elbow that “Money” (+220) would get shortchanged on the ground, based on his opponent’s size and grappling advantage.*


What a circus :lmao


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



Nothing Finer said:


> Some talk recently of Floyd Mayweather Vs. CM Punk in MMA as a warm up before Floyd fights Conor McGregor in MMA.
> 
> I don't think this will happen, if Punk won it would wreck Mayweather's chances of a money MMA fight against McGregor, but god damn, I'd be so fucking hyped for this.


How would they even meet in the same weight class?



lol that gif


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Youtubers are starting to fight each other, and doing really good business! CM Punk should definitely get in on the action. In fact he should be the one to fight Logan Paul next, if he beats whoever that guy is he's facing.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

He just needs to give it up, sadly he's much to stubborn to admit that he's not good at all.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

UFC 225 - Punk is fighting


----------



## quooo (Mar 11, 2018)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

It looks like former WWE Champion CM Punk has confirmed his return to the UFC's Octagon.

Punk indicated on Twitter today that his second MMA fight will take place in his hometown of Chicago on Saturday, June 9th at UFC 225. No word yet on Punk's opponent but it was reported a few weeks ago that Punk may be facing Mike Jackson, who also has a record of 0-1.

Punk left WWE in 2014 and later made his UFC debut at UFC 203 in September 2016. He quickly lost to Mickey Gall via submission in the first round.

Punk had the following exchange with a fan and teased the fight for June 9th:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

@A$AP on June 9th your username will be.......


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

WAR PUNK!!!


----------



## Ibracadabra (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



Dr. Middy said:


> He's probably there because even though he was murdered by Gall, he still would most likely be a decent draw. They also should make sure they give him a better opponent, one that maybe is as much of an amateur as he is, instead of a much younger up and coming prospect like Gall. At least with this, you'll end up with a better fight instead of a mauling.


Imagine spending your money to see two amateurs who you could beat up, fighting..


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



Ibracadabra said:


> Imagine spending your money to see two amateurs who you could beat up, fighting..


Calm down there badasssssssss.







That being said win or lose, that should be his last fight *IN THE UFC *


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



quooo said:


>


10/10 counter punch...


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



Seneca said:


> That should be his last fight *IN THE UFC*


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



Blackbeard said:


> @A$AP on June 9th your username will be.......


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

If Punk really wants to have UFC success, he'll have to remember to stomp the ground harder as he punches. :trolldog


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*












*SOMEBODY'S 0 HAS GOT TO GO*



unk


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



Seneca said:


> Calm down there badasssssssss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He'll probably lose then the UFC will more then likely release him.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



BornBad said:


> Punk is 40 years old broken body with close to none experience with boxing, Kickboxing, wrestling or BJJ.... Any dude in amateur league will maul him forget about UFC LEVEL
> 
> Even fucking Batista got a bit lucky against a out of shape jabroni for his MMA debut


Funny thing is I bet Batista underestimated the shit out that fat dude just because he was a fat as shit and Batista was built like a tank :lmao it goes to show anything can happen in mma.

Even if CM Punk gets released from UFC he'll probably go to bellator or focus on being a writer for marvel. He's never returning to the wwe and if he does it will be when he's like 48 and about to get a hall of fame induction.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Does Punk consider what he does as fighting?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/996068266698256384


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

@BornBad is this another case of fighters being mad that Punk is on the ppv?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



DX-Superkick said:


> @BornBad is this another case of fighters being mad that Punk is on the ppv?


I don't read anything about fighter being made about Punk ( sure some crack jokes ) then again fans can like it's a disgrace and shit but the sad true is a fight like Aldo vs Holloway 2 buyrates were terrible. 

Put Lesnar in any card the buyrate is always beyond/close to 1m

I think Dana is a ass but a lot of casual or WWE will watch Punk's fight cause his fanbase and even who will enjoy watching hi getting his ass kick means money 

Even if he barely belong to amateur league


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

I'll start off by saying that I don't watch UFC. That being said, what happens if he gets embarrassed again? Is he any kind of a draw for them? Cause I can't see any other reason to book the guy other than that.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



Freelancer said:


> I'll start off by saying that I don't watch UFC. That being said, what happens if he gets embarrassed again? Is he any kind of a draw for them? Cause I can't see any other reason to book the guy other than that.


He was a huge draw for UFC at 203, estimated to have got them an additional 350,000 buys.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/mattco...e-drawing-power-among-mma-elite/#696655d86b37

I think he'll be a draw for this one too, but if he gets destroyed again interest will start to diminish.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

The only reason CM Punk is in the UFC is because Dana White doesn't know how to create stars.

I can understand the resentment a lot of MMA fighters have with Punk being allowed to be in the UFC. But I also can't hate the man for being able to live his dream and do something the majority of people ridiculing him wouldn't even have the courage or discipline to do.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



avaroy said:


> i'm so excited for watch upcoming UFC Fight.


I'm sure you are, totally real person! :nerd:


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

I doubt he will do well l, but I will cheer him on.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



Nothing Finer said:


> He was a huge draw for UFC at 203, estimated to have got them an additional 350,000 buys.
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/mattco...e-drawing-power-among-mma-elite/#696655d86b37
> 
> I think he'll be a draw for this one too, but if he gets destroyed again interest will start to diminish.


I guess that will do it then, 350,000 is a lot. But you're right, people won't keep buying if he gets killed again.


----------



## FSL (Mar 4, 2014)

*UFC 225 Punk loses or wins? What do you want to happen?*

If it was up to you, did you want him to get his ass kicked again or shut up all the haters and win?

:hmmm


----------



## Wakacool (Nov 27, 2017)

*Re: UFC 225 Punk loses or wins? What do you want to happen?*

A win for CM Punk. Even just a single win for his whole MMA career. Good luck.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: UFC 225 Punk loses or wins? What do you want to happen?*

It would be good for him get a win but if he doesnt then thats his problem aint it.

its not really about what I want because Im just observing his efforts. Im not bothered either way really.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: UFC 225 Punk loses or wins? What do you want to happen?*

I want to see him win because I am fully expecting him to lose. It would be nice if he acquitted himself well this time.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: UFC 225 Punk loses or wins? What do you want to happen?*

a knockout loss would be epic.


----------



## FSL (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

If he comes with that stupid attitude of not shaking hands and being a total jerk I want him to be done and dusted.

If he changes his demeanor I would be happy for him to win. 

Being humiliated like last time at his hometown would put him away for good I reckon.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Even if he wins, whats next for him in the UFC?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



Kaizen said:


> Even if he wins, whats next for him in the UFC?


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

What are the actual odds he does well in this fight? I've only ever watched one full UFC event and that was the one with his first fight and I sat through hours of utterly boring shite to get to it only to see him die in a few seconds. Is it worth watching this next one or is it just going to be more utterly boring shite followed by him getting killed?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



RavishingRickRules said:


> What are the actual odds he does well in this fight? I've only ever watched one full UFC event and that was the one with his first fight and I sat through hours of utterly boring shite to get to it only to see him die in a few seconds. Is it worth watching this next one or is it just going to be more utterly boring shite followed by him getting killed?


His opponent also got fucked up by Mickey Gall who was CM Punk's first opponent lol. On paper its a much easier opponent, but he might still get destroyed.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

I don't know what to expect from this fight. The one with Gall, I was surprised Punk was bumrushed and pummeled like a gazelle getting eaten by a lion. In fact, it was more like a gazelle trying to skip through a crocodile-infested lake, only to get it's legs chewed off before the rest of the body is devoured under water.

I think Punk-Jackson lasts longer than Punk-Gall but a hometown victory..........eh. If his hand is raised, I'll predict a very, very sloppy decision. But then again, Jackson could slowly chip away at him before a finish in the second.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



Kaizen said:


> His opponent also got fucked up by Mickey Gall who was CM Punk's first opponent lol. On paper its a much easier opponent, but he might still get destroyed.


Yeah I doubt I'll stay up for it. UFC does very little for me as a sports fan tbh, I'm not going to sit through that level of boredom to see Punk get beat again in a few seconds. He should just be a wrestler again, more fun to watch.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



RavishingRickRules said:


> Yeah I doubt I'll stay up for it. UFC does very little for me as a sports fan tbh, I'm not going to sit through that level of boredom to see Punk get beat again in a few seconds. He should just be a wrestler again, more fun to watch.


If CM Punk is the reason your not watching 225 then I feel sorry for you lol


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



Kaizen said:


> If CM Punk is the reason your not watching 225 then I feel sorry for you lol


No, CM punk would be the only reason I DID watch it. I like actual sports, basketball, hockey, baseball, rugby, lacrosse etc etc. UFC is possibly the most boring thing I've ever seen referred to as a "sport" in my life tbh.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Whatever get's him to New Japan quicker. :shrug


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

the most recent photo of him i saw today, he looks frail and sickly. i hope he comes out of the fight ok.


----------



## BC Punk (Jun 15, 2017)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

If he beats Jackson? Maybe Mayweather.

I want whatever result gets him back to a WrestleMania main event or New Japan quicker. I like him as a wrestler.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



RavishingRickRules said:


> No, CM punk would be the only reason I DID watch it. I like actual sports, basketball, hockey, baseball, rugby, lacrosse etc etc. UFC is possibly the most boring thing I've ever seen referred to as a "sport" in my life tbh.


LACROSSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*






weight cut looks like fucking pain for him. He looks like he barely sleep


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

he should lose so this joke could end once and for all and he can either return to wrestling or just retire 

he already had a match in UFC, "did it all" and all that, no need for him to die


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



RavishingRickRules said:


> No, CM punk would be the only reason I DID watch it. I like actual sports, basketball, hockey, baseball, rugby, lacrosse etc etc. UFC is possibly the most boring thing I've ever seen referred to as a "sport" in my life tbh.


How is MMA not an actual sport?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Obviously cheering for Punk because of the wrestling link but I doubt he's going to win. I hope he puts up a fight and doesn't embarrass himself this time. W/L/D this should be his last fight in UFC. 






DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Whatever get's him to New Japan quicker. :shrug


Lucky Inoki isn't around anymore, Punk would be buried in New Japan after this last fight :lol


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Whatever get's him to New Japan quicker. :shrug


I very seriously doubt that Punk will end up in Japan at this stage in his career. There's really nothing for him there. At best I see him doing a few one-offs with ROH just for fun. I wouldn't be surprised if he showed up at All-In to support his friends.


Realistically, it's one final run with WWE or he retires and sticks mainly to his comic book-endeavors.


----------



## T Hawk (Oct 12, 2017)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

I want him to get hurt and get hurt badly so this charade ends. It'll be extra humiliating for him since it's in Chicago.

This is a "fight" where 2 guys who have never even landed a strike in their MMA careers makes the main card. A disgrace that Overeem is on the under card to this geek.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



KYRA BATARA said:


> How is MMA not an actual sport?


2 people twitching at each other for a few minutes before a super anti-climactic ending? I mean sure some people can consider it a sport, but like chess, golf and snooker it's about as interesting as watching a boiling kettle.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



RavishingRickRules said:


> 2 people twitching at each other for a few minutes before a super anti-climactic ending? I mean sure some people can consider it a sport, but like chess, golf and snooker it's about as interesting as watching a boiling kettle.


It falls perfectly in line with the definition of an actual sport, so it's an objective fact and not really something that people may or may not consider.


I respectfully disagree with your stance on MMA, btw. You're perfectly entitled to not enjoying the sport, but I find your description unfair. I can't even count the amount of fights that were infinitely more exciting than "two people twitching at each other for a few minutes". It's a sport of quick reflexes and adjustment on the fly so naturally there's a feeling out process, but there's a shitload of fights that explode and kick into high gear quickly.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



KYRA BATARA said:


> It falls perfectly in line with the definition of an actual sport, so it's an objective fact and not really something that people may or may not consider.
> 
> 
> I respectfully disagree with your stance on MMA, btw. You're perfectly entitled to not enjoying the sport, but I find your description unfair. I can't even count the amount of fights that were infinitely more exciting than "two people twitching at each other for a few minutes". It's a sport of quick reflexes and adjustment on the fly so naturally there's a feeling out process, but there's a shitload of fights that explode and kick into high gear quickly.


Sure, if you say so, I find it more tedious than watching racing and that says a lot. Literally nothing of value in this "sport" for me. Even boxing is infinitely more fun to watch. I prefer sports where big things actually happen that look somewhat graceful or athletic, 2 meatheads twitching at each other before a quick spaz out really doesn't appeal. They should add weapons or something to spice it up a bit.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



RavishingRickRules said:


> 2 people twitching at each other for a few minutes before a super anti-climactic ending? I mean sure some people can consider it a sport, but like chess, golf and snooker it's about as interesting as watching a boiling kettle.


You can not like MMA but not thinking that's a sport is kind of ridiculous.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



MC 16 said:


> You can not like MMA but not thinking that's a sport is kind of ridiculous.


Cool story, you should sell it on the internet, it's more entertaining than MMA is.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

MMA might not be to everyones tastes, but its definitely a sport and its definitely not boring.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



RavishingRickRules said:


> Sure, if you say so, I find it more tedious than watching racing and that says a lot. Literally nothing of value in this "sport" for me. Even boxing is infinitely more fun to watch. I prefer sports where big things actually happen that look somewhat graceful or athletic, 2 meatheads twitching at each other before a quick spaz out really doesn't appeal. They should add weapons or something to spice it up a bit.


It seems like your view on MMA is a bit antiquated. This isn't the pre-Fertitta era of the UFC where they'd pit freaks with legitimate street fighters with a limited set of rules. The sport has evolved drastically since then. There's a ton of discipline that goes into training for a fight. The UFC are recruiting fighters with a wealth of combat experience on a collegiate level or higher, and the elite fighters in the promotion are insanely technically sound. You can't be a "meathead" and thrive in today's UFC. Kimbo Slice in his prime got exposed quickly when he made his UFC debut, and that's 8 years ago.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



RavishingRickRules said:


> Cool story, you should sell it on the internet, it's more entertaining than MMA is.


_sigh _. "mma boring so it's not a sport" You really going with this approach?


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



KYRA BATARA said:


> It seems like your view on MMA is a bit antiquated. This isn't the pre-Fertitta era of the UFC where they'd pit freaks with legitimate street fighters with a limited set of rules. The sport has evolved drastically since then. There's a ton of discipline that goes into training for a fight. The UFC are recruiting fighters with a wealth of combat experience on a collegiate level or higher, and the elite fighters in the promotion are insanely technically sound. You can't be a "meathead" and thrive in today's UFC. Kimbo Slice in his prime got exposed relatively quickly when he made his UFC debut, and that's 8 years ago.


I'm sure the sport has evolved, it's still more boring than the average reality tv contest show. Sorry but I just don't see it, it's tedious as fuck. Rolling around on the floor and punching people really isn't that impressive to watch to me, I could go to any bar and see a more exciting version every weekend. The level of training is irrelevant to me when it still produces a sinfully boring "sport." It's cool though, why do you even care what I think about it if you like it? I don't try and convince people about the virtues of Lacrosse I just enjoy it myself. Frankly I don't think there's a thing they could do to make MMA interesting to me, ooo maybe they could do it naked but I think that's just porn. As it stands I'd have more fun watching the grass grow.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



RavishingRickRules said:


> I'm sure the sport has evolved, it's still more boring than the average reality tv contest show. Sorry but I just don't see it, it's tedious as fuck. Rolling around on the floor and punching people really isn't that impressive to watch to me, I could go to any bar and see a more exciting version every weekend. The level of training is irrelevant to me when it still produces a sinfully boring "sport." It's cool though, why do you even care what I think about it if you like it? I don't try and convince people about the virtues of Lacrosse I just enjoy it myself. Frankly I don't think there's a thing they could do to make MMA interesting to me, ooo maybe they could do it naked but I think that's just porn. As it stands I'd have more fun watching the grass grow.


Oh don't get wrong, I have no issue with you not enjoying the sport or finding it boring. I just thought that you were misrepresenting what the sport actually was. I don't think that the roster consists of meatheads, and I've seen far more fights that kicked into high gear than fights that had an overly-long feeling out process ("twitching" at each other, if you weeel). Personally I enjoy those moments when it's two masters trying to avoid making a crucial fight-costing mistake. It's very much like a game of chess. I especially enjoy it when there's high stakes involved and when I know exactly what both fighters are capable of if / when that mistake _does_ happen.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

i will watch the highlights of this loss later on youtube

i wonder if he'll run in like a 3 year old this time?


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Obviosuly I wanted him to win because I felt sorry for him, he should be nowhere near real fighting.

His striking is probably the worst the UFC has ever seen, i'm surprised he actually landed like 2 times, his low kicks were hilarious, you could clearly hear his corner begging him to stop them, then when he tried a flying knee in round 3 i'm sure I heard all round laughs from the crowd.

His takedowns were terrible, he had no submission skills from his back.

Hes old, hes bad, he needs to call it a career in MMA he is not cut out for it, and I very much doubt Dana White will allow him to fight for the company again.

I also think that Mike Jackson was told if he lets Punk go the distance then he will get a hefty bonus, because when he was in punks guard, he wasen't even looking at him when he was throwing minimal strikes, just enough to keep the ref from standing him up.

When he stunned him in round 2 and Punk stiffened up, he could have easily have KOed him or TKO atleast.

Punk was terrible in the clinch aswell, I think us MMA fans do not need to see anymore of that, again, ever.

I'd welcome seeing him back in a wrestling ring tho


----------



## famu720 (Jun 18, 2016)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Hope he loses and return 2 ROH where he belongs.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Okay that was fuckin hard to watch. Respect to Punk but her wife needs to slap some sense into him if he wants to continue this. 

He followed his heart, tried it out, didnt work out, time to stop and do something else. MMA is not for him wrestling is, and its understandable if he doesnt want to wrestle ever again.. but just dont do stuff that might damage your health permanently. 

I will always be a fan regardless and I really admire his heart to try out something else but he just needs to stop now. He has nothing to prove to anyone.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

I can't believe I'm about to say this but....
I finally respect C.M. Punk if only for the man's heart.

You get your ass destroyed on national PPV and you come back for more, show a slight improvement but ultimately lose but still no one can say this guy copped out at any point. So that's where the respect lies. Where it doesn't lie is... c'mon bruh... you're NOT UFC material and anyone who deluded you into thinking you could hang was also just trying to make money off of you. CM Punk/Phil Brooks should've started in the amateurs like everyone else but that payday was too strong and who wouldn't take that kinda money... you're gonna get fucked up anyhow so yeah I get it.

But now? Kiss McMahons ass literally if you have to because that's your best bet at this point.
And when you do, I'll lose all the respect I ever had for you again. :lol

This CM Punk in UFC story is the DEFINITION of what being humbled is. 
Phil Brooks was humbled, embarrassed, but he's got heart. 
Heart only gets you far in one sport. Professional Wrestling.
Real life fighting heart will get you maybe 25% there, but if your body quits.... RIP.

I will finish with this...
Punk - Good job on seeing this thru, on not copping out at any point... but I think your future is solely in a pro wrestling ring. No one can call you a coward ever. A pussy maybe. A coward never. 

My 2 fucking cents.


----------



## B0D2017 (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> You get your ass destroyed on national PPV and you come back for more,


Lets be honest here, he did it first time for money and to prove a point to Vince and HHH prob, he can BS about his passion for MMA and all that but that wasn't the reason, and he got humiliated. Second time wasn't bravery or money, idk where people get that from, he got humiliated so damn bad that he couldn't do any worse, he could literally only improve from there, he fought only to make people forget about that ass whooping he got first time lol.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

His UFC tenure is over. Tonight was a shit show.

Heart can only get you so far when skill and athleticism are prerequisites.

I’ll never watch Punk fight again. Watching him take 100 unnecessary punches to the face isn’t my idea of a good time. Mike Jackson is about the biggest layup you can be handed and he was still outclassed. Punk called him a can and he lost to that can.

Training MMA is a hobby for ya now, Punk. I hope somebody that has your ear tells you that.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



GS1981 said:


> Obviosuly I wanted him to win because I felt sorry for him, he should be nowhere near real fighting.
> 
> His striking is probably the worst the UFC has ever seen, i'm surprised he actually landed like 2 times, his low kicks were hilarious, you could clearly hear his corner begging him to stop them, then when he tried a flying knee in round 3 i'm sure I heard all round laughs from the crowd.
> 
> ...


Thats what i was thinking, hell even Joe Rogan mentioned something about he thought Mike was was probably paid to take the fight the distance, the others was laughing about it but i could tell Rogan really believed it. Dude could have easily finished the fight multiple times but chose not to. 

I respect Punk's heart and determination but as others have said that only gets you so far. Punk clearly aint cut out for MMA, another year of training aint gonna make him better, he's gonna be another year older is all, which he will be 40, and this is a young mans game.

Rogan even said it "I hope this 2nd fight has scratched the MMA itch he had" cause he needs to face facts, he SUCKS as an MMA fighter, he's never gonna win a fight. 

If he says he's gonna fight again and keep training someone needs to have an intervention with him and talk some sense into him. You can't just jump into MMA at 40 with zero experience with an un-athletic skinny fat body and be successful, it just wont work.

Go be an actor, be a comic book artist, be a podcast host, go find something else to do buddy cause fighting aint for you.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

I'm sure his shoes were just untied, or the Sun was in his eyes.


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Hopefully we will see the back of him now. He needs to get off TV and live life, forget he was ever 'CM Punk' because he is clearly bitter about the whole thing. He is the modern day Bret Hart without the talent (or stroke). 

Sure he was good in WWE but he must remember but that his skills aren't transferable to the UFC. He doesn't come across like a killer in these fights, he is haphazard. He has been training for YEARS for these fights and he comes across as little more than novice. What has his trainers been telling him? That he is actually any good? Its a shame because he doesn't need yes men, he needs people who will tell him enough is enough.

Yes I am bias because I deeply dislike his attitude out of the ring (watching his videos, podcasts etc). He genuinely believed he was the best asset WWE had and is bitter that the company moved on and he didn't get what he 'deserved'.


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



Natecore said:


> His UFC tenure is over. Tonight was a shit show.
> 
> Heart can only get you so far when skill and athleticism are prerequisites.
> 
> ...



Just me then? ha kidding


----------



## FSL (Mar 4, 2014)

UFC fans getting the gist of what it's to be a WWE fan nowadays. Punk vs Jackson looked like a Raw episode, or even better, cringe worthy to look at.
All boils down to money anyway: Punk wanted easy money for getting his ass kicked ( the bruises will heal in a few weeks), Jackson wanted easy money to not let Punk go down with a knockout and Dana wanted the money from Cm Punk being a draw at a ppv in Chicago. 

But it's all over now, letting Punk fight again in UFC would be even worse than that comedy of a match that was Taker vs Cena at last WM.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Before the fight I was saying he should fight on the regional circuit, now Im not so sure even that's a good idea health wise. He's 39


----------



## SomewhereElse (Sep 27, 2017)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Dana White no longer feels he has the luxury of treating UFC like a meritocracy. He is so desperate for draws he is going to keep putting Punk in fights he has no business in and giving Brock title shots just because. He will do everything he can to get Mayweather involved too. It's about to become a true sideshow, not a legitimate sport.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



ForYourOwnGood said:


> I'm sure his shoes were just untied, or the Sun was in his eyes.


:lol


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Hopefully he just packs it in now. He’s a very wealthy man who’s married to the geek gawdess yet rather than stay at home he chooses to train three times a day at a gym, madness. I really wanted him to prove his critics wrong but you could just see him losing again.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Really wish we could have gotten a glimpse into what his training was like


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

There's no shame in being a failed fighter. Punk should chart a different course for his future now.


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Some of you are really miserable people.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

It was arrogant of him to think he could succeed in the UFC at his age and with so little training. We all knew what was going to happen, he's just filled with too much self pride.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

I give Punk all the credit for having a dream of fighting in the UFC and putting in the work to make it happen. Sadly it wasn't the result he wanted but hopefully he got something that he wanted out of it. Wish him the best for what he does next. 

I think it's kind of pathetic when people want him to fail just so he can wrestle again! He's retired, he has no interest in pro wrestling! Time to move on!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Same feeling as his first fight for me; Was hoping he could somehow pull off a win but at the same time, knew he'd prob have little chance. He gave it a go and it didn't work out. I'm sure he put everything into tryimg to make it work, but it was just more than a few steps too far. Hardly surprising. Can't really fault him much for having the heart to at least try. But the dream is over.

He really should now evaluate what's next for him as the fight game just doesn't suit him for various reasons which are certain now abundantly clear.

Would love to see him back in WWE at some point, but that's looks unlikely. He should just take a break, enjoy the life he's got, take things easy and have a good think about his future.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

I forgot he was even fighting again, reading about it, it seems like the dude got battered again, but not quite in as humiliating a fashion as the first time around and that is it for his UFC run. I assume he'll be heading back to wrestling now, wrestling is littered with failures and wannabes who want to go legit but can't cut it. I take nothing away from their work in ring, some of those guys have gone on to be great wrestlers, but it just sucks that it is another stigmatism on wrestling they don't really need.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*CM Punk's UFC career is over*

CM Punk's UFC career is over and that's a good thing for all involved.

Punk was transported to hospital immediately after his defeat to Mike Jackson in the UFC 225 main card opener on Saturday night.

Barring one successful takedown, the former WWE superstar looked out of his element throughout the welterweight fight against Jackson, who is more accustomed to being behind the camera as a photographer and videographer.

After going to 0-2 in the UFC, Punk will not receive another shot, according to the organisation's president, Dana White.

*"No, it should be a wrap," White said. "The guy [Punk] is 39 years old. I love the guy and he's the nicest guy in the world. We gave him two shots and he had a lot of heart tonight but I think he should call it a wrap."*
As for Jackson, White was furious with his display because, on several occasions, the finish looked on for 'The Truth' but he didn't display any urgency or any desire to put Punk away, which prompted a tongue-in-cheek theory from commentator Joe Rogan that Jackson had been paid off to make the bout go the full three rounds.

White insisted that Jackson's UFC career was also done, claiming that he "wouldn’t even put that kid in the Contender Series."

"Michael Jackson I’m not happy with," White added. "This guy was acting like a goofball tonight. You get this opportunity to come in and fight CM Punk, and you’re doing, like, bolo punches to the body on top. Never looked like he was trying to finish the fight ever. Looked like he could have finished the fight a few times. Never tried!










"I don’t know what that guy did for a living before we gave him the shot, but whatever it was, he needs to go back and do that again. He’s 0-2 as far as I’m concerned.

"I got the sense that he’s a complete fucking idiot and I couldn’t wait for that fight to end and I regretted not putting that fight on Fight Pass. That’s how I felt about it."


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk's UFC career is over*

He never had a UFC career, he was there purely for marketing purposes, not anything to do with skills. 


More interesting debate is whether his MMA career should be over.


----------



## FSL (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk's UFC career is over*



BornBad said:


> CM Punk's UFC career is over and that's a good thing for all involved.
> 
> Punk was transported to hospital immediately after his defeat to Mike Jackson in the UFC 225 main card opener on Saturday night.
> 
> ...


Tbh what Jackson did was far more disrespectful and humiliating to Punk than what Gall did to Punk. Everybody knows when you are far superior to your opponent just finish him, it's a sign of respect. Jackson toyed with Punk throughout the whole fight, to the point of punching him without even looking. 

Dana was furious but it's his own fault. He allowed that joke to go ahead.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

He just isnt cut out for combat sports, at all.


----------



## BeastBrockLesnar (Apr 16, 2017)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

i was actually rooting for him but he got his ass whooped in embarassing fashion in his hometown


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

All heart, little talent. Experiment done, good luck with your future endeavours. Just not your game.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Give it up, Punk. Before you end up like this guy...


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Waitin' for those Punk marks to come out with their excuses lol.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Punk was pathetic in there, no excuses for that performance Punk marks.

None of that heart/dream BS, he showed little to nothing in there.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



As You Were said:


> Waitin' for those Punk marks to come out with their excuses lol.


I'm a Punk mark, the "excuses" are that he's 39 years old, he's not an athlete, he doesn't have any relevant skills and he went into this because he was good at playing a fighter on TV. He was obviously going to be totally outclassed against someone who went into professional fighting because he was good at fighting. That's all you're going to get in the way of excuses.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Punk is possibly one of the worst wrestlers you could have done this with.

I know he wanted to do it and he wants to put wrestling behind him, but in a way he was defending wrestlers. Orton even talked about it for Punk's last fight and how he wanted him to win because of the shit wrestlers get.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk's UFC career is over*

He tried. He showed a lot of heart and determination. But he's up against guys who have trained in a skill for a large portion of their lives, while he's done it for 3 years or so. It's hard to think he can catch these guys up at this stage of his life and actually be a challenge.

I'm not going to say he should stop, because people should be allowed to do what they want. However, I just find it hard to see how he can ever be a challenge for any of these guys. Fiar play to him though, he's certainly trying...


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



Nothing Finer said:


> I'm a Punk mark, the "excuses" are that he's 39 years old, he's not an athlete, he doesn't have any relevant skills and he went into this because he was good at playing a fighter on TV. He was obviously going to be totally outclassed against someone who went into professional fighting because he was good at fighting. That's all you're going to get in the way of excuses.



if he likes MMA he can just stick to the guym age or being a athlete doesn't matter but the fact Dana White put a guy who never step a foot in amateur fight in the elite of proffesional MMA 


Jackson is fucking trash but still beat Punk's like a punching ball and scored a 30-26 X 3 and it's obvious he didn' want to finish him


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



Nothing Finer said:


> I'm a Punk mark, the "excuses" are that he's 39 years old, he's not an athlete, he doesn't have any relevant skills and he went into this because he was good at playing a fighter on TV. He was obviously going to be totally outclassed against someone who went into professional fighting because he was good at fighting. That's all you're going to get in the way of excuses.


I have to say, I appreciate you for saying that, and saying how it is. 

I'm expecting others to blame the WWE case for ruining his preparation, blame the UFC for whatever, or the like, but kudos to you. Green rep.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

That 2nd round was extremely embarrassing :mj2

Call it a day tbh, enough is enough

Anyone saying he's got heart & he's trying etc

He shouldn't get brownie points for that, everyone tries or they wouldn't be in the cage, it's rare someone just gives up

Fair play for trying but that was very bad, time to move on


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's UFC career is over*



Joel said:


> He tried. He showed a lot of heart and determination. But he's up against guys who have trained in a skill for a large portion of their lives, while he's done it for 3 years or so. It's hard to think he can catch these guys up at this stage of his life and actually be a challenge.


Tbh, he doesnt have much at all to show for 3 years with high level coaching and sparring partners. Guy started in his late 30s surely knowing that he was on borrowed time and would need to work his ass off, yet in all that time hes had just 2 fights and looks like someone thats trained for 3 months at a run of the mill gym. Either hes just naturally terrible at fighting or his heart isnt in it. Just compare him to Greg Hardy or Aaron Chalmers, two guys who havent been training anywhere near as long.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

overall I think it was brave of him to try it (its still getting punched in the face and he has literally no experience) but hes clearly not cut out for it and he still looks very sloppy.

39 isnt old in general terms but it is late in the game to be trying to get to grips with this sport when most of these guys have been doing it for possibly over two decades by 39. Hes an amateur at a point when most would be veterans.

Lesnar at least had his sheer size behind him and his amateur wrestling background to help make up for any shortcomings in other areas but punk doesnt have that and his skill is basically terrible. Its just not for him.

he shouldve been a lot better in this match and he wasnt, hes simply no good. I don't see any point or value in punk continuing this, the first match was possibly excusable and could be forgotten had he performed well here but it was just more of the same.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Does punk have any athletic bone in his body?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Loved him as a wrestler, but MMA just ain't for him, especially at this level. Mike Jackson is a good boxer, but has nothing more to his game, and yet he toyed with Punk.

If I was him I'd go back to what I know. Swallow your pride & earn big money on a part time WWE deal. If he absolutely won't go to WWE, go on that Jericho cruise or that Cody Rhodes event. He does not belong in the octagon & it was embarrassing quite frankly.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Not going to lie, I jumped out of my chair when he scored that takedown. Good for CM Punk. He had the balls to do it and not care about the result. I've seen professionals quit on their stool or stay down when they're hurt and there is no way back, but he got up. Honestly, it was inspiring for me.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

He should be fighting at much lower levels.

Jackson humiliated him by not putting him out of his misery and finishing the fight. Jackson is an awful fighter and Punk channelling his inner-wrestler and making his opponent look a lot better than they are.


----------



## FSL (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

I don't know if that scene, when Jackson was on top of Punk and started to punch him without looking at him, ever happened in the octagon but it was so humiliating. Jackson was a bit of a douche for not finishing him when he had the opportunity (and was several times).


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

I like CM Punk but his MMA career is a farce. That's what happens when you switch career paths in sports against people training for years and years prior to your switch. 

I don't think he'll ever win a match.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

i thought punk trained bjj for a while? He looked lost on his back.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

I am a huge fan of CM Punk and i really wanted him to win but i don't understand how you can train 4 years at one of the best camps in the entire world and look THAT bad. 

This man looks like he just started training 6 months ago he has no basics, no instincts, no natural athletic ability, nothing. He REALLY needs to hang it up because if this is as far as he has come after 4 years he will never make it. I admire him trying but this is just simply not for him.

Mike Jackson is also a cocky prick, finishing punk in the 1st round proves more than fucking around and letting it go the distance if you are trying to show you are "above" him. Now he is going to be on record of going to decision with the worst fighter in UFC history.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



FSL said:


> I don't know if that scene, when Jackson was on top of Punk and started to punch him without looking at him, ever happened in the octagon but it was so humiliating. Jackson was a bit of a douche for not finishing him when he had the opportunity (and was several times).


It seemed like he was looking at who ever to get permission to end the match


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

:lmao sorry, not sorry.

:lol Please tell me he cried again.

Oh CM Cunt, keep taking those l's you delusional twat, seems the only battle he can win is when someone is fighting on his behalf.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

He obviously loves MMA, so he should have a right to continue participating in this sport. But not UFC.

For example, I like baseball, but I wouldn’t go playing in MLB because I’d be outclassed. To play baseball, I’d go for the local organizations that have people with the same skill set as I do.

Likewise, Punk should try fighting at some lower level, not at UFC.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's UFC career is over*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Tbh, he doesnt have much at all to show for 3 years with high level coaching and sparring partners. Guy started in his late 30s surely knowing that he was on borrowed time and would need to work his ass off, yet *in all that time hes had just 2 fights and looks like someone thats trained for 3 months at a run of the mill gym. *Either hes just naturally terrible at fighting or his heart isnt in it. Just compare him to Greg Hardy or Aaron Chalmers, two guys who havent been training anywhere near as long.


That's why I'm confused. At some point do we blame his team? It is blowing my mind that he put in a full time or near full time schedule at a world class MMA gym and had that to show for it. His ground game is _astonishing_. I don't understand how you as a coaching establishment let that happen for so long. Is it that they didn't want to be rough on him because he's a celebrity? I am sincerely stunned.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



redban said:


> He obviously loves MMA, so he should have a right to continue participating in this sport. But not UFC.
> 
> For example, I like baseball, but I wouldn’t go playing in MLB because I’d be outclassed. To play baseball, I’d go for the local organizations that have people with the same skill set as I do.
> 
> Likewise, Punk should try fighting at some lower level, not at UFC.


Yes, maybe there's a Little League of MMA that Punk could go to.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk's UFC career is over*



samizayn said:


> That's why I'm confused. At some point do we blame his team? It is blowing my mind that he put in a full time or near full time schedule at a world class MMA gym and had that to show for it. His ground game is _astonishing_. I don't understand how you as a coaching establishment let that happen for so long. Is it that they didn't want to be rough on him because he's a celebrity? I am sincerely stunned.


But the commentators kept pointing out how his team is world class... 

They need to drop Punk as a client because he looks like somebody who hasn't ever trained and is just trying shit they've seen on tv. I know if I was looking for a team I wouldn't want to train with them because I'd be worried after 3 years I would have made 0 progress.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



FSL said:


> I don't know if that scene, when Jackson was on top of Punk and started to punch him without looking at him, ever happened in the octagon but it was so humiliating. Jackson was a bit of a douche for not finishing him when he had the opportunity (and was several times).


I disagree, and I'm a Punk mark. He's sending a message, that Punk does not belong in that sport. And he's right.

I think people get confused when they see Punk lasted three rounds and think he did 'better'. This fight was even worse than his last. The last one he actually gained some respect because he went up against a legit fighter in Gall at least didn't get KO'd from the start. He could have walked away and everyone would have said GG for the effort.

This time he faced an opponent NOWHERE near as good as Gall and the guy half assed the match, toy'd with Punk, embarrassed him. Sent him to the fucking hospital. All to basically let Punk know he doesn't belong in the UFC.

His comments after were even more humiliating, basically telling Punk he needs to stop to save his own health.

As I said in another thread, this one really hurts Punk's rep IMO. He looks like a bitch now. It's going to be difficult for him to recover from this. His whole gimmick is 'Best in the World', which I realize relates to professional wrestling but it's also his brand. It's not tarnished. This may have killed his star power.


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> I disagree, and I'm a Punk mark. He's sending a message, that Punk does not belong in that sport. And he's right.
> 
> I think people get confused when they see Punk lasted three rounds and think he did 'better'. This fight was even worse than his last. The last one he actually gained some respect because he went up against a legit fighter in Gall at least didn't get KO'd from the start. He could have walked away and everyone would have said GG for the effort.
> 
> ...


PMSL, I think one of us could have trained and doen better than him, he was utter horse shit.

Jackson was obviously told to let him go the distance, Rogan even said it.

SO obvious.

I know a guy who fights in the UFC heavyweight division from here in England, and hes told me storys of how fighters were offered bonuses in Bellator to make Kimbo look good.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

Dana's mad, because this entire thing has blown up in his face. He signed the guy. Trying to become a MMA fighter at his age and actually competing is nigh impossible. He didn't start his martial arts journey when he was an 8 yr old going to tournaments for years before moving up levels. He didn't wrestle in high school or college or ever. Now he wants to do all of that at beginning at the age of 36. What I don't understand is why people are surprised? He's not a natural athlete...to say he's awkward is being kind. He could've been training for longer than the 4 yrs he has been and it wouldn't have mattered...it's just not in him, he doesn't have the reps...he doesn't have the fight experience and I'm not talking just MMA, but wrestling and martial arts tourneys...You just don't get to be a high level MMA fighter because you've trained hard. It's all MMA math...it doesn't add up and it never will. 

There's a reason why 98% of all the fighters we see fight somewhere other than the UFC first and those are the guys that have been doing this far, far longer than Punk. Punk fought, because Dana let him and he wanted the buys, Dana paid him very well and nobody would turn it down qualified or not.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*

CM Punk is trash and it's beyond obvious that he's only doing this for a paycheck. If he had any pride at all, he'd be embarrassed at his performance.

It's not valiant to be a tomato can for another fighter. Anyone can get in there and take a pounding if they get $200,000 or whatever he got for this fight.


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



Cereal Killer said:


> Dana's mad, because this entire thing has blown up in his face. He signed the guy. Trying to become a MMA fighter at his age and actually competing is nigh impossible. He didn't start his martial arts journey when he was an 8 yr old going to tournaments for years before moving up levels. He didn't wrestle in high school or college or ever. Now he wants to do all of that at beginning at the age of 36. What I don't understand is why people are surprised? He's not a natural athlete...to say he's awkward is being kind. He could've been training for longer than the 4 yrs he has been and it wouldn't have mattered...it's just not in him, he doesn't have the reps...he doesn't have the fight experience and I'm not talking just MMA, but wrestling and martial arts tourneys...You just don't get to be a high level MMA fighter because you've trained hard. It's all MMA math...it doesn't add up and it never will.
> 
> There's a reason why 98% of all the fighters we see fight somewhere other than the UFC first and those are the guys that have been doing this far, far longer than Punk. Punk fought, because Dana let him and he wanted the buys, Dana paid him very well and nobody would turn it down qualified or not.


I think Dana knew it would not work out, he just wanted the PPV buys, same with Kimbo Slice.


----------



## Zuul (Jul 20, 2016)

First of all, credit to Punk for trying something new and risking his reputation and his health to fulfil an ambition. Took guts. I'm not really a huge Punk fan but the guy risked total humiliation, and tried his hardest. But, truth be told, he simply isn't cut out for MMA. He tried, he didn't succeed, he needs to move on. Hopefully he'll realise that his fans want to see him back in a wrestling ring. It's what he did best.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

He showed a lot of character and a lot of heart out there, but for his own safety, he needs to leave MMA, I give Punk all the credit in the world for chasing his dream, but it's not gonna work.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



GS1981 said:


> I think Dana knew it would not work out, he just wanted the PPV buys, same with Kimbo Slice.


I buy that...let's see if Scott Coker comes calling. Every pro fighter is ONLY doing it for a paycheck.


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



Cereal Killer said:


> I buy that...let's see if Scott Coker comes calling. Every pro fighter is ONLY doing it for a paycheck.


Of course that's why I like Conor, hes a genius.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

I mean. Punk wasn't even that athletic of a wrestler :shrug His wrestling was clumsy and awkward looking, but what he lacked in athleticism he made up for with great storytelling and great psychology. That just doesn't work in MMA.


----------



## FSL (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> I disagree, and I'm a Punk mark. He's sending a message, that Punk does not belong in that sport. And he's right.
> 
> I think people get confused when they see Punk lasted three rounds and think he did 'better'. This fight was even worse than his last. The last one he actually gained some respect because he went up against a legit fighter in Gall at least didn't get KO'd from the start. He could have walked away and everyone would have said GG for the effort.
> 
> ...


I think MJ did wrong to drag the match tbh. As you said he sent Punk to the hospital, made him a clown and disfigured his face (his nose was broken).
I know Punk hasn't been more than a jabroni during his UFC nonsensical run but I'm talking about sports ethics here and pure common sense.

If you outclass someone like that either knock the guy out or put him in a submission hold like Gall did. Gall respected Punk, Jackson was an ass. Dana called him “a complete ****ing idiot” afterward.

I think they all should be ashamed of themselves, no one came out with dignity of this mess.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



FSL said:


> I think MJ did wrong to drag the match tbh. As you said he sent Punk to the hospital, made him a clown and disfigured his face (his nose was broken).
> I know Punk hasn't been more than a jabroni during his UFC nonsensical run but I'm talking about sports ethics here and pure common sense.
> 
> If you outclass someone like that either knock the guy out or put him in a submission hold like Gall did. Gall respected Punk, Jackson was an ass. Dana called him “a complete ****ing idiot” afterward.
> ...


Punk had no injuries, so I don't believe he had his nose broken. I think Punk had plenty of dignity, he tried his best, but never understood or refused to believe he never had a chance. I think it's easy to say he doesn't belong there, I don't belong in there...I fought 3 times and hung it up and on a far much lower level. If he gets offered another fight, he'll more than likely take it. Duke Roufus will keep training him, because Punk will keep paying him to.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Genking48 said:


> I mean. Punk wasn't even that athletic of a wrestler :shrug His wrestling was clumsy and awkward looking, but what he lacked in athleticism he made up for with great storytelling and great psychology. That just doesn't work in MMA.


I'm not an MMA fan nor did I watch any of Punk's fights live. But watching him for years in WWE, compared to other talents he was never a top athlete. There were several times where he tried to go outside of his comfort zone with a high flying maneuver and it just looked bad. There's a reason one time he joked that CM stood for "Crooked Moonsault."


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

I mean you got all these people laughing saying he was made to look like a bitch this and that - the only people who think that are cheeto eaters who have their ass perpetually glued to the couch and never done something competitive in their life. MMA fighting was what he wanted to do, ill advised or not, at least he tried. Should he have gotten two high profile rights (by that I mean broadcast on the UFC) no, but you can't blame him for that, blame Dana White.

Now I knew he'd get smoked but he's shown more courage than 99% of his former coworkers. Hopefully he gets the memo that after the second go around it's not for him. Fighting is a young man's game.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Punk will fight another match for UFC*



HiddenFlaw said:


> It seemed like he was looking at who ever to get permission to end the match


I noticed that too. Might just be the conspiracy theorist in me though haha.

Maybe Mike Jackson is just a complete douche who wanted to make Punk look like a turd for 15 minutes.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

On the point about how he can train for 4 years at a world class gym and look that bad, I don't think it's because he's lazy or not dedicated - you wouldn't go for 4 years if you weren't dedicated - I think it's because - like the vast majority of people - he's not got any of the required skills or ability for it. 

There's nobody really comparable to him to set your expectations by. Anyone else going into a world class MMA gym will be a very talented fighter already, have a lot of potential or they won't be hanging around very long. Most people who go into it at a later age will be going in because they've shown some sort of prowess in some other sport, typically a combat sport. If not they'll be going into it because they're extremely tough guys in real life who turn their hand to it. The vast majority of those who do go into it - those who go into it at a young age and have combat and athletics experience - will train for many years and still never achieve anything in the sport. 

CM Punk _*played a tough guy on TV*_ and did MMA for fun in his local gym - where he was tapped out by random people by the way. It's like taking Adam Sandler after he filmed "The Longest Yard", putting him in a training camp for 4 years, then starting him in the NFL against one of the worst teams. Unless by some miracle he happens to be extremely talented he's not going to look anything other than totally incompetent.

The only way one could really say if he's done worse than we should expect with his training is if they pulled some guy off the street at the age of 35 and trained him in a world class gym, then chucked him in the UFC. Other than that there's nobody we can compare him with.


----------



## Shoregrey (Jul 7, 2014)

Punk is going to obsess over this until he wins a fight. He's not used to losing, unfortunately I don't think he ever will win.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Please retire Punk. I do not want to see him fighting at the local Indian casino.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Yeah, that fight was just sad. From his poor performance to Jackson toying with him in the last two rounds and commentary making fun of him and feeling sorry for him. All while being humiliated in his hometown.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Just saw the match. Gotta respect Punk for not backing down and trying, but he got absolutely destroyed. He was visibly fatigued before the first round even ended, and that hairstyle didn't help him either. Jackson on the other hand was an absolute tool though, I'd pay to see him get beaten up, which I'm sure literally anyone else in UFC could do. That rehearsed line he gave at the end was absolute cringe, congrats on beating an old man and an amateur :mj4


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

I remember back around 2012, and I don't know if this was just for publicity, when he was white knighting and challenged Chris Brown to a fight for what he did to Rihanna. After seeing his display in the UFC and Chris Brown's boxing skills I'm sure Chris Brown would have made quick work of Punk. Still one of my favorite wrestlers but real fighting doesn't seem to be his thing. Not that you should expect a complete novice at a combat sport to be anything but a notice. But he doesn't seem to have the basics down when it comes to fighting and this after all the training he's done.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Absolutely loving all the "omg he has so much heart" and "you haters would never have the balls to do what he did" comments. Fukin lol. I've taken worse beatings than Punk received in either one of his fights FOR FREE. Pay me six figures like they did Punk and I'd walk into the cage and take my ass whoopin with a smile on my face. 

But yeah, Punk is a brave hero for getting paid all that money to cuddle with Mickey Gall for a few minutes and get bitch slapped a couple times by Mike "King of Pop" Jackson. Lmao. Should probably give him the medal of honor.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

To quote myself from the MMA thread:



Rozalia said:


> Graves just likes to "work the smarks" for funsies, no more to it then that. He is one of those guys in that camp that there is no such thing as a "smark" as they can work the large majority of them with no trouble. Get angry and prove him right if you wish.
> 
> What people are saying here is bad, but it certainly doesn't do justice to how the fight went. Punk had no power whatsoever so nothing he managed to hit, or more accurately Jackson let him hit as he didn't fear it didn't matter. First round he was trying those silly slow spin kicks which were so bad his camp basically told him to not throw another kick. Every time he tried anything that for another man would lead to an advantage it would just get reversed and then he'd be the one punished. His most effective bit of movement was attempts at takedowns, they were horrible too of course but at least he wasn't getting punished as heavily as he was on everything else, though again, likely because Jackson didn't care to punish them much. The attempts at submissions were all laughable also of course.
> 
> ...


This really was something special. The Gall thing wasn't that bad, plenty have gone down that quick and easy, and Gall went on to show that he very much was as much of a prospect as they thought. This however was as humiliating as it gets. Jackson was supposed to be the Can of Cans, or Ultimate Can... and Punk didn't just get beat by said Ultimate Can, but played around with by this Ultimate Can. Short of Dana finding and paying a bum off the street a sandwich to fight Punk there doesn't seem to be anybody Punk would be able to beat, and even said hungry bum might beat him going by what we've seen.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Just give it up CM Punk. I dont want to see you go down like this. Come back to the WWE where wrestling fans still love you and miss what you contributed to sports entertainment. Not looking like a fool in MMA. I'm glad Dana White said this is CM Punk's last fight.


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed (Nov 20, 2012)

Going back to when the announcement of Punk signing with The UFC, my initial thought was as a commentator or as some host/analyst role. It was a shock when it turned out it was a fighter. In wrestling as many have said , he was not the best athlete he got by on promos and psychology. 

So going to MMA and signing with the UFC already had me worried that he would be able to pick it up at a level that would be required. It takes years of training and the ability to read the game of mma to be able to do this. He trained various martial arts sporadically throughout the years rather than consistently , because if so he would of had a base that coaches could build from. Watching this fight was a prime example of what was said by many other's , god bless him for doing it , you no longer have to wonder....but the reality is it takes years of training and a certain level of athleticism to really do this. Which for me is what the main event between Whittaker and Romero showed


----------



## FSL (Mar 4, 2014)

Shoregrey said:


> Punk is going to obsess over this until he wins a fight. He's not used to losing, unfortunately, I don't think he ever will win.


Nah he won't. Too many people won't let it happen beginning with Dana and ending with AJ.

And he was different, much more down to earth. He even confessed suffering from anxiety in crowded places in one of the pre-match interviews.

Plus his age... his injuries. His reputation (is he still a draw??) nah....

He can still try, but probably with the postman or the guy from the pizza restaurant down the street.

He's done and dusted. I wish him good luck in whatever he chooses to do next.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

FSL said:


> UFC fans getting the gist of what it's to be a WWE fan nowadays. Punk vs Jackson looked like a Raw episode, or even better, cringe worthy to look at.
> All boils down to money anyway: Punk wanted easy money for getting his ass kicked ( the bruises will heal in a few weeks), Jackson wanted easy money to not let Punk go down with a knockout and Dana wanted the money from Cm Punk being a draw at a ppv in Chicago.
> 
> But it's all over now, letting Punk fight again in UFC would be even worse than that comedy of a match that was Taker vs Cena at last WM.


The criticisms most UFC diehards and WWE diehards have for the respective companies are insanely similar. Most hardcore fans

Hate Dana and his prickish behavior (sounds like the dislike of the McMahon's)

Dislike Dana's chosen ones and them getting pushed over "more talented" people. (Sounds like Reigns and early face Charlotte)

Dislike the constant attempts to appeal to casuals and not focusing on pleasing the core fans.

Pray that somebody can come and knock them off their position as #1.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Ronny said:


> Just saw the match. Gotta respect Punk for not backing down and trying, but he got absolutely destroyed. He was visibly fatigued before the first round even ended, and that hairstyle didn't help him either. Jackson on the other hand was an absolute tool though, I'd pay to see him get beaten up, which I'm sure literally anyone else in UFC could do. That rehearsed line he gave at the end was absolute cringe, congrats on beating an old man and an amateur :mj4


Yea was thinking that too, as if he wasn't disadvantaged already he wanted to further handicap himself by constantly having to move hair out of his eyes,


----------



## Woodrove (Jun 11, 2018)

CM Punk getting actually tickled in the middle of the fight.....the ultimate disrespect:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005643125845569536
Jackson buried all sports ethos and professionalism. 

Punk was ofcourse beyond pathetic there, especially his ground game was just....I can't even describe it. He was such an embarrassing amateur that infact at one point he was keeping himself down by his legs locked onto Jackson's hips which did nothing. He was basically like resting his legs there with no activity while Jackson was comfortably punching his lights out. This is the kinda stuff you see with MMA beginners not with someone who trained for 3+ years. Just Awful. I think the commentators even mentioned how he was free to get out if he wanted to but he just won't. Like someone here mentioned before, Punk wasn't fighting out there, he was enacting what he saw on TV. The guy was imitating ground and pound of some other UFC fight he saw on TV, and not actually fighting his opponent it seemed. And the punches of Jackson without even looking....just pathetic. Sad and pathetic display.

To top it all of, it seems like Jackson was paid off to intentionally go the distance. fpalm


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

Woodrove said:


> CM Punk getting actually tickled in the middle of the fight.....the ultimate disrespect:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005643125845569536
> ...


The second round where Punk for 3 to 4 mins refused to disengage his legs which weren't even all that locked anyway on Jackson and then received that endless shower of leisurely blows from Jackson was incredible. It was like Punk doesn't even have the basic human instinct to realise that he needs to get away from the pain that is falling on him, something he could have easily done considering Jackson had no intention whatsoever to keep him down. Then in the third he goes and puts himself in the same spot which caused Jackson to just get out of himself, by simply standing up, as he was bored of the pounding. Punk is lucky Jackson didn't get the idea of just stopping the punching and letting Punk keep him locked in the third. The boos would have been incredible as Jackson is just there smiling as Punk refuses to disengage his legs and keeps trying now and then those tired puny hits that do nothing to Jackson.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Maybe Punk should realise he is much better suited to a wrestling ring, I respect he has a lot of heart in fighting in the octagon but I feel he's only using the sport as a distraction from his problems in WWE and that may prevent him from ever joining any promotion that is not WWE like Impact,ROH,NJPW etc.

He's bitter and resentful that sucks but he's not built to be a MMA fighter even if he continues to pursue a career in UFC I just hope he really does enjoy the sport for what it is rather than use it as a blanket cover from his issues with Pro Wrestling as a whole.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

If Floyd Mayweather ever gets in the Octagon, his first fight should be against CM Punk.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm sick of people saying we shouldn't mock him because it was his dream. Fuck that! Punk is a massive cunt and loved seeing him get embarrassed.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

This thread can now be locked surely. Useless cunt was supposed to at least put up a fight. He's an embarrassment.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

so i watched the whole fight as some kind soul had uploaded the whole thing to youtube

lmao, what an absolute farce

blatantly fixed

was almost as cringeworthy as some of the melts on this site tbf


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

i wonder how his face is gonna look after this? any new pics?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

They just need to find him the right opponent. A martial artist of course, but I think this person would be more Punk's speed:


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> They just need to find him the right opponent. A martial artist of course, but I think this person would be more Punk's speed:


can this beast fight without the glasses tho?


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Hopefully, this is his last fight. 

And to the posters that are still mocking him, grow up.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

I expected more from Punk on the ground. He wasn't facing some jiujitsu wizz this time yet he still looked like a fish out of water. He didn't even try to pull guard or get to a more advantageous position. He claimed he's been training in BJJ since he was a teen but it didn't show at all.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Continuum said:


> can this beast fight without the glasses tho?


Dude, the glasses conceal his true power.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm a big Punk fan (the wrestler), but he looked terrible against Jackson. 

No one has really talked about Punk's demeanor leading up to (press during fight week, etc.) and the night of the fight walking to the octagon. Almost all of the swagger he had before the Gall bout in 2016 was clearly gone.

After watching the pre-fight footage from earlier this week (UFC media and interview with Ariel) it's almost like Punk knew he was never going to win (unless there was a fluke)- and wanted to just hold his head up high and get it over with. I'm sure sure dealing with the WWE lawsuit the same week didn't help either.

He appeared much more positive and confident (during the 2016 media blitz) before the fight with Gall. In the immediate aftermath of that fight and despite what he might have said- Punk looked like a broken, defeated man. Maybe it was pure embarrassment or reality finally setting in.

I even think back to the shocking 2014 announcement (on the heels of the Cabana podcast no less) where he announced he'd be fighting with UFC (suit, tan, good weight-- he actually looked healthy). You can see a clear decline from that moment to today.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Perturbator said:


> Absolutely loving all the "omg he has so much heart" and "you haters would never have the balls to do what he did" comments. Fukin lol. I've taken worse beatings than Punk received in either one of his fights FOR FREE. Pay me six figures like they did Punk and I'd walk into the cage and take my ass whoopin with a smile on my face.
> 
> But yeah, Punk is a brave hero for getting paid all that money to cuddle with Mickey Gall for a few minutes and get bitch slapped a couple times by Mike "King of Pop" Jackson. Lmao. Should probably give him the medal of honor.





Randy Lahey said:


> CM Punk is trash and it's beyond obvious that he's only doing this for a paycheck. If he had any pride at all, he'd be embarrassed at his performance.
> 
> It's not valiant to be a tomato can for another fighter. Anyone can get in there and take a pounding if they get $200,000 or whatever he got for this fight.


Punk looked terrible in both fights- but these kinds of remarks are coming from people who disliked Punk to begin with, and are using the losses in UFC as an excuse to 'kick him while he's down' and pile on the criticism (i.e. everything from his wrestling ability, personality, etc.)

From the day we knew he'd be fighting back in 2014, people have been complaining incessantly about the morality of this whole thing (i.e. Punk's a hypocrite, UFC are making a mockery of MMA, Punk has heart, etc.). To me it comes down to what actually transpired when Punk was on-boarded:

- Dana White realized Punk was available (and there was money to made) and reached out to Punk on a lark (this is essentially how Punk described it all going down). In this scenario, I don't blame Punk for giving it a shot. He was already an mma fan who had genuine inclinations to try the sport + he'd be able to train his ass off and see what he was made of in the octagon. Although an insane hurdle to a climb, ultimately a once in a lifetime opportunity.

OR

- Punk _actively politicked his way into a UFC fight _due to his previous relationship with Dana White. If that's the case, he is indeed a total hypocrite (based on what he said about WWE part-timers, etc.) and a delusional narcissist- ultimately wanting the money and spotlight that comes with the UFC gig.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I watched back the fight again and got me thinking, if THAT was what he looked against Jackson, then what the fuck did he have to show against Mickey Gall with 2 years less training that what he did now???


----------



## Ibracadabra (Mar 29, 2008)

Watching Punk get punched repeatedly brought the same amount of joy I would expect to feel when watching a dickhead get punched in the face.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> I expected more from Punk on the ground. He wasn't facing some jiujitsu wizz this time yet he still looked like a fish out of water. He didn't even try to pull guard or get to a more advantageous position. He claimed he's been training in BJJ since he was a teen but it didn't show at all.


I remember years and years back, I think before he left WWE, came up due to him wearing that hoodie and stuff I saw a video on this sort of thing. It showed his kicks outside the ring and they looked really bad (basically attacking the idea that he could fight), and a bunch of other stuff then was said which basically made it out that Punk's claims are heavily exaggerated. Like... he did BJJ for like a week and suddenly it's "he trained in BJJ" like he did it for years.

I believed it then as it seemed right, but it is pretty much unquestionable now.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

As some people already said, CM Punk apparently doesn't have what it takes. From landing on his ass to his sloppy roundhouse kicks, he was never a truly athletic wrestler, and watching him fight knowing for how long and how hard he has been training, he should quit.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DDT???


----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)

Kaizen said:


> DDT???


Either trying for a standing Guillotine or more likely, trying to pull guard. Just not doing either well.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Cereal Killer said:


> Either trying for a standing Guillotine or more likely, trying to pull guard. Just not doing either well.


It was a joke, obviously it was a poor attempt at a guillotine


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

D.Bry now saying he'd beat Mike Jackson on the ground in MMA lmao and Jackson retaliating.
I'd actually fancy him in MMA. He's trained before.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

MrEvans said:


> I'd actually fancy him in MMA. *He's trained before*.


Wasnt the same thing said about Punk long before this debacle?


----------



## Woodrove (Jun 11, 2018)

This is how I take my toddler nephew to the park.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Wasnt the same thing said about Punk long before this debacle?


https://www.instagram.com/p/BFZnAcPSVL4/?taken-by=bryanldanielson

Bryan got his blue belt 2 and a half years ago. Punk only got his 6 months ago. The talk of Punk having trained in it started when he got into this UFC business and was based off CM Punk's exaggeration whereupon him taking a class on it once upon a time became "I trained for years in it". 

As for Bryan vs Jackson... I'd buy it actually, at the very least his talk on the matter of the ground would be accurate. By all accounts (though they could be wrong) Jackson has no idea what to do on the ground and was fortunate that Punk was simply that bad. Bryan merely needs to have a half decent level of understanding to be superior there.

However lets remember that this is a "maybe" and a joke from Bryan.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

@A$AP Do your worst :armfold



Spoiler: No ragrets


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

As someone asked if "Punk could beat the roster with his new... skills...", what do you guys think?

Akam	
Apollo Crews
Baron Corbin
Big Show
Bo Dallas	
Bobby Lashley
Bobby Roode
Braun Strowman	
Bray Wyatt
Brock Lesnar
Chad Gable
Curt Hawkins
Curtis Axel	
Dash Wilder
Dean Ambrose
Dolph Ziggler
Drew McIntyre
Elias
Fandango
Finn Bálor
Goldust
Heath Slater
Jason Jordan
Jinder Mahal	
Kane
Kevin Owens
Konnor
Matt Hardy
Mike Kanellis
Mojo Rawley
No Way Jose
Rezar	
Rhyno	
Roman Reigns
Sami Zayn	
Scott Dawson
Seth Rollins
Titus O'Neil	
Tyler Breeze
Viktor
Zack Ryder
Akira Tozawa	
Ariya Daivari	
Buddy Murphy
Cedric Alexander
Drew Gulak
Gentleman Jack Gallagher	
Gran Metalik	
Hideo Itami
Kalisto
Lince Dorado	
Lio Rush	
Mark Andrews
Mustafa Ali
Neville
Noam Dar
The Brian Kendrick
TJP
Tony Nese
Aiden English
AJ Styles
Alexander Wolfe
Andrade "Cien" Almas
Big Cass	
Big E
Cesaro
Chris Jericho
Daniel Bryan
Epico Colón
Eric Young
Harper
Jeff Hardy
Jey Uso
Jimmy Uso
Karl Anderson
Killian Dain
Kofi Kingston
Luke Gallows
The Miz
Primo Colón
R-Truth
Randy Orton
Rowan
Rusev
Samoa Joe
Sheamus
Shelton Benjamin	
Shinsuke Nakamura	
Sin Cara	
Tye Dillinger
Xavier Woods

I personally think he gets beat by all of them. If you guys think otherwise, do note the guys you think Punk could actually take.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

^Do we really know if most of them have some type of athletic/sport/combat sport background or not? He'd lose to the guys bigger than him. Maybe he can beat guys like Aiden English, Kofi Kingston, Xavier Woods, R-Truth, Viktor or Konnor (whoever the smaller guy is), Curt Hawkins... but I really don't know any of their athletic backgrounds so I don't know.


----------



## Panathas (Jul 28, 2011)

Do you think that Punk's credibility/legitimacy took a hit with these losses, especially the last one?

CM Punk is my favourite wrestler, but I don't see how he can be taken seriously on even kayfabe level after this embarassing performance (e.g. claiming "Best in the World" like before). 

The thing is that who knows, maybe 99% of the roster would perform worse than him in the UFC. However, they didn't compete and we'll never know.

CM Punk signature promo ability is to break the 4th Wall... but tearing down the 4th Wall would not do him any favours this time around unfortunately...


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Its finally official, Punk is not a draw.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Panathas said:


> Do you think that Punk's credibility/legitimacy took a hit with these losses, especially the last one?
> 
> CM Punk is my favourite wrestler, but *I don't see how he can be taken seriously on even kayfabe level after this embarassing performance (e.g. claiming "Best in the World" like before).*
> 
> ...



Nah, he has enough of fans respect to be popular and credible. He is more popular now, actually, and more mainstream. If he decided to go back, WWE will apologize and give him the main event in no time. Everyone can become credible, you just need talent and booking. He has talent, and if they give him good booking, he'll be a top star no doubt. 

As far as breaking the 4th wall, I disagree with this being his main ability in promos. He didn't actually break the 4th wall that often. Idk why people just assume he needs to shoot to be great on the mic. Just let him create a character, give him a storyline, and you'll see - he'll become the biggest thing.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> ^Do we really know if most of them have some type of athletic/sport/combat sport background or not? He'd lose to the guys bigger than him. Maybe he can beat guys like Aiden English, Kofi Kingston, Xavier Woods, R-Truth, Viktor or Konnor (whoever the smaller guy is), Curt Hawkins... but I really don't know any of their athletic backgrounds so I don't know.


Your mentioned "smaller guy" outweighs Punk by 30lbs. CM Punk outweighs most of the crusierweights with Daivari, Murphy, Alexander, Gulak, Neville, Nese being the only ones he doesn't. 6/18... so he outweighs 2/3s of them.

They are in better shape, younger, and so on though. Though I guess it might be possible he can beat them. TJP hardly looks like he can put up a fight... but as I said before elsewhere. If any of them have any 1 of power, technique, stamina, or instinct then they'll beat him.



RBrooks said:


> Nah, he has enough of fans respect to be popular and credible. He is more popular now, actually, and more mainstream. If he decided to go back, WWE will apologize and give him the main event in no time. Everyone can become credible, you just need talent and booking. He has talent, and if they give him good booking, he'll be a top star no doubt.
> 
> As far as breaking the 4th wall, I disagree with this being his main ability in promos. He didn't actually break the 4th wall that often. Idk why people just assume he needs to shoot to be great on the mic. Just let him create a character, give him a storyline, and you'll see - he'll become the biggest thing.


Vince, the man who apparently (so they say) demoted Drew McIntyre to a jobber because he got beat up by his wife thereby looking "weak"?

Lol at WWE giving him the main event. First thing they'll say would be "didn't you attack us for giving old guys coming in main event spots?". Main event of 205 Live maybe.


----------



## LiableToPay (Mar 31, 2018)

And some people were crediting Punk for the buyrate at UFC 203 when Miocic-Overeem was the main event. :lol :lol :lol 

This dumbfuck hasn't drawn a dime in either WWE or UFC.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Wasnt the same thing said about Punk long before this debacle?


Nah Punk "dabbled" in BJJ and barely broke past white belt. Bryan got his blue a good couple of years ago and has trained a good for years with it now.


----------



## Mr Rocko (Jun 17, 2007)

Panathas said:


> Do you think that Punk's credibility/legitimacy took a hit with these losses, especially the last one?
> 
> CM Punk is my favourite wrestler, but I don't see how he can be taken seriously on even kayfabe level after this embarassing performance (e.g. claiming "Best in the World" like before).
> 
> ...


Brock Lesnars last UFC fight before going back to WWE had him rolling about the cage holding his stomach in agony. 

In Ronda Rousey's last fight she looked totally lost and was beaten in under a minute. 

Punk was a lot worse than both but it would quickly be forgotten. He's one of the few stars they've made in recent times and he'd be quickly put into the main event.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Mr Rocko said:


> Brock Lesnars last UFC fight before going back to WWE had him rolling about the cage holding his stomach in agony.
> 
> In Ronda Rousey's last fight she looked totally lost and was beaten in under a minute.
> 
> Punk was a lot worse than both but it would quickly be forgotten. He's one of the few stars they've made in recent times and he'd be quickly put into the main event.


Both those other people had championships and wins under their belts. Punks just always looked like an utter chump.

I still think he could come back and do the job, but I don't think your examples make much sense.

He'd be lucky that everyone is scripted now, can you imagine a rock or Jericho etc allowed to say what they want,, he'd be mocked endlessly.


----------



## Woodrove (Jun 11, 2018)

> Hey, remember last week when UFC President Dana White sent Alistair Overeem to the UFC 225 preliminary card because WWE import CM Punk was such a huge pay-per-view (PPV) draw and “The Reem” was not?
> 
> If not, let me refresh your memory.
> 
> ...


MMAMANIA.com


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Continuum said:


> Its finally official, Punk is not a draw.


Dana should have cut him after the first loss.


----------



## Woodrove (Jun 11, 2018)

Rogan once again buries Punk:



> Joe Rogan discussed CM Punk's UFC 225 loss to Mike Jackson on his recent The Joe Rogan Experience podcast. While calling Punk a nice guy and a hard-worker, Rogan feels that he "does not have athletic talent." Rogan added that Punk was a showman in the WWE and "allowed to say, 'I am the f--kin' man!', and WWE had it scripted so that Punk was the man."
> 
> Rogan believes that Jackson had "zero fear" of Punk, and could have stopped him at any point in the fight. As a result of Jackson's showboating, Dana White has kicked him out of the company, and said that he will never fight in the UFC again, despite winning the fight. Rogan feels that if Jackson would have stopped the match earlier, he would have still been fighting in the UFC. Rogan thinks everything about CM Punk in the fight was weird.
> 
> ...


Source: Rogan's podcast.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

he's 100% right.


----------

